# Anglo American Regulator Pocket Watch



## davidparry60 (Feb 18, 2014)

can anyone give me any info with this patent lever pocket watch with its anglo american regulator


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

did read somewhere that Anglo American may be a swiss fake name, but I dont know anything for sure...worth investigating though


----------



## davidparry60 (Feb 18, 2014)

it does have a number 88516 on the movement and it has a solid silver case hallmarked for 1882


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

It was something I read on an american forum about the same name.....they said it was something to do with the american watch co, (appleton tracy) when they went bust in 19th century and b4 being taken over by waltham, some of their stuff ended up in le suiss and a new watch name was born...sure Dennison was mentioned as well.

It does not ness mean it is true or relevant to your one, it was just something I read...it was still 19th century watches I think.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

HERE is the link. ...http://mb.nawcc.org/showthread.php?84903-Anglo-American-M-fg-Co-Pocket-Watch


----------



## davidparry60 (Feb 18, 2014)

thanks for your advice and the link


----------

